# Aeropress recipes/techniques



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Great page on the World Aeropress Championships website

http://worldaeropresschampionship.wordpress.com/recipes/


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm tempted to buy an Aeropress. Not because I'm unhappy with my brews, but it just seems to fill a 'gap', between a hands-off but hard to clean & dirty french press and clean but time consuming V60.

But I'm sure it's really just me wanting to spend some money!

You have all three brewers, Mike - how do you feel about them? Which do you use most often?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Generally I use and prefer the French Press more, Fran. I just find it (a) really easy to get a good extraction compared with the others, and (b) really easy to clean. I just rinse the plunger under the hot water tap immediately after use just like I do with the V60 or the Aeropress parts, then wash out the grinds from the glass container. They go down the sink... maybe they shouldn't, I don't know, but no problems so far.

Having said that, I'm still working on my technique/knowledge, so for example:

1. Technique: I'm still working on getting the grind right for each brew method so sometimes I'm not consistent. Today I made two cups at the same time using Mandhelings beans in a V60 and a FP, and I slightly preferred the V60.

2. Knowledge: Maybe I preferred the V60 because Indonesian beans are (I believe) mostly dry-processed so they have more body... and therefore a V60 helps bring out the bright/complex notes, whereas the FP makes it even more full-bodied/balanced and hence quite unremarkable.

So I suspect the best results come from matching the right brew method to the beans, but to be honest if I'd only used the French Press today I'd still have enjoyed the coffee


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Due to circumstances I've used my Aeropress exclusively for the last 2 months and enjoyed every brew. No complex cleaning tasks, no messy grinds just a puck firing out of the tube and no sludge in the bottom of my cup. Its not my favourite way of making coffee but hey it's up there with the rest and gets my vote.

Ian


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I love my Mug top SwissGold Filter. Its the only reason i havent bought an Aeropress yet.......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Made a delicious Aeropress earlier

Shakiso Natural 16g, ground 2 notches to the left of no 5 on the Mini-e - course sand.

85c water

30 second bloom with about 40ml water

Used a pouring kettle to fill with with another 200ml

10 second stir, wait 45 seconds, another quick stir

30 second plunge

quite light bodied, clean , zero bitterness, crazy cherry and strwberry on the aromatics. delicious on the mouth, changed as it cooled and even the last cold drop was nice. This coffee is so easy to identify regardless of brew method.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 on the Shakiso. Absolutely incredible brewed coffee. The only one which has come close recently was the Malawi Vipya Geisha from Hasbean.

Incidentally, Hasbean has a very interesting brew guide for Aeropress. Much shorter brew time then I have seen for other methods. I think there's a tendency to over-think Aeropress!

Whilst we're on the subject - how important do you think a pouring kettle is when making brewed coffee? At the moment I use a small milk jug to control how much water goes in at once. Thoughts?


----------

